# Just about API salt pros/cons



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok well I'm wanting to start this thread to hopefully point beginning aquarist's in the right direction when it comes to salting or not. Now I'm hoping that the more experienced will chime in their opinions on the matter, along with anyone who has an opinion on it. Anyway to the topic at hand.

Upon getting more into the hobby I have heard many people asking, "should I salt my aquarium or not?", Now there are benefits to salting and there are problems that can arise from improper salting. Another is that just because live plants are in the aquarium does not necessarily mean you can not salt, it depends on the type of plant, how big it is, and how much salt you are going to put in. I have many live plants in my aquarium's and that has never stopped me from salting when I felt I needed to.
Now where does the decision to salt come from? There are many reasons one would/should salt. One being that some fish require (yes freshwater fish do) some salinity lvl, while there are other's that need brackish water as they get older but can thrive as juveniles in non-salted tanks (one is the leopard puffer). Another reason to salt is to try to eliminate an illness i.e. Ich. Among another is just to do it, some think (me among them) that the occasional salting of your aquarium is a good thing,improve gill functions, seem to make fish "brighter". Now as an example I do not use the recommended dosage on the box, it states that 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons, I add 2 tablespoons to my 20-25 gallon tanks and 3 or 4 to my 36 gallon. I have seen a difference in activity level in my tanks when I salt them compared to when I don't. Also keep in mind SALT DOES NOT EVAPORATE it is only removed during a water change, so if you feel you must salt only do it after your water change. Now the only thing I have found about overdosing on salt in your aquarium is that the fish can get burned. I have never witnessed this but I would still be careful not to add to much salt to your tank. I'm sure there are other ill side effects that can occur and that someone here knows them.
If your not sure about how much salt to add ask us 

Now for others to post their experiences with salt


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Many types of shrimp and other invertebrates do not tolerate salt well. 

Also, a quick change in salinity does cause trouble in some fish. I think I lost an oto to it once (I was treating for a disease that was killing other fish though, so I could be mistaken).

Since I keep a lot of plants and some shrimp I tend to avoid adding salt.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It does help to deter disease. I have oversalted before and killed a couple of fish. Important to remember to only add enough to replace what water you changed, as you mentioned it doesn't evaporate.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Scaleless fish, like corys and other cats dont take well to salt. I dont use it but i have also heard it can have a negative effect on inverts and plants as well.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought I would add a couple of things to the thread Martini2108 and I were discussing.

I am curious as to the best way to add the salt to the tank. Martini brought up the preferred premixing it with water to be added during a water change. My question is what if no water change is planned, and if you want to minimize contamination if it is to treat a disease? Last time I added it, I added it directly, and think perhaps I lost an oto due to heavy salinity near the bottom. I thought of adding it to the AC50 I have, but worry it would kill off good bacteria. Is the best thing to take a little plastic bowl, drill holes and put the salt in it?

Next.. what salt is really acceptable? Is the API salt the only one that works, or is kosher salt okay? I would think kosher salt would have no additives and being meant for human consumption would probably have even less impurities, but I may be way off base. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you use the API salt, just drop straight in. It shouldn't hurt anything unless you have fish that are real sensitive to salinity. No need to pre-mix but it is personal pref. Other types of salts are usable, but never tried any myself. 

I would not add to the filter directly. Most filters don't agree with loose particles.

Adding salt in general is a personal preference. Some fish may like certain levels of salt, like Mollies (which can live in saltwater), but even they don't require it. I've read from a lot of people on forums that don't like using salt at all, despite any benefits. If I got a fish that "required" salt, then to me I didn't do my research right and should have never gotten it. My opinion anyway.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

plants,inverts and corydoras are on record as to not tolerate salinity, however alot of us have found this to be half truth. A little goes a long way.

Jrman, if you got a fish that required salt, the LFS sold you a brackish fish from a FW tank. Yes the hobbyist must do research but LFS's should know what they are selling as well, its a 50/50 issue.


Ive used API salt with my corydoras and plants for years but its maybe 25% of the recommended dosage and this is mainly used for stress and thats about it.
Mollies cant live in salt water, they can breed in it but cannot live in straight salt water as if for a marine tank. Brackish yes but marine no. They need that mix to produce quality offspring.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a book on livebearers that says that Mollies can live in saltwater if properly acclimated. I don't have them, so can't speak to it personally. I believe I read in a forum that some people have used them to cycle their saltwater tanks - can't remember.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> plants,inverts and corydoras are on record as to not tolerate salinity, however alot of us have found this to be half truth. A little goes a long way.


This is true, from what I've seen. In the tank I added it I went with about half the recommended dose, and the plants, ghost shrimp, and couple of red-cherry shrimp I missed seemed to handle it fine. I lost an oto, but am not sure if it was due to the disease that was rampant in the tank at the time, or to the salt. The other two otos are still happy as can be.


> Jrman, if you got a fish that required salt, the LFS sold you a brackish fish from a FW tank. Yes the hobbyist must do research but LFS's should know what they are selling as well, its a 50/50 issue.


I get so angry seeing a petstore clerk allowing customers to buy whatever they like without interjecting anything into it. I had my youngest ask if he could have a red claw crab in out tank. Having never kept one I didn't have a clue. Trying to get the clerk to tell me whether it would be a problem was like pulling teeth, but I could tell he was holding back. He finally admitted it would be a bad idea. Jerk.


> Ive used API salt with my corydoras and plants for years but its maybe 25% of the recommended dosage and this is mainly used for stress and thats about it.


I may look into doing that for my 30G. I think a little is good for their health, I just worry about killing otos, shrimp, and now kuhlis.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> I have a book on livebearers that says that Mollies can live in saltwater if properly acclimated. I don't have them, so can't speak to it personally. I believe I read in a forum that some people have used them to cycle their saltwater tanks - can't remember.


beaslbob said he used them to cycle his saltwater tanks.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

i stand corrected on the mollies environment. I did research and found them to live in a wide variety of conditions from pure fresh to ocean salinity.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Great to see the thread has done well while I was working. Anyway I do agree with whiteglove on the matter of certain aquatic creature who are supposed to be intolerant of salt to be 50/50. In my experience I have added salt to my tank with no ill side effect's on shrimp/fish that should have been. That being said I have also had the negative also, it seems to me that it is more weather that individual fish/invert can handle/adapt to the new water conditions.


----------

